# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Inheritance Scam

## Blurock

This is an old scam and can immediately be detected as it is sent to "undisclosed recipients". In other words, hundreds of people are receiving exactly the same message. DO NOT REPLY and block the sender to your junk mail.
--
DEMOND ATTORNEYS LEGAL CHAMBER & ASSOCIATES (DALCA) Solicitors & Advocates Notary Public Defender & Legal Aid Commission Regional Office: Suite 1197, Sanlam Center Sentirium Kent Avenue, Randburg, Johannesburg South Africa
Email: Desmondattorneyss1@outlook.com
Tel: +27 (0) 736 615 983
      +27 (0) 110-465-598

Good day Sir/Madam,

I am happy to inform you that you share the same surname with my late client, a mining engineer. According to the information I got from the home affairs web you are his next of kin. I have been trying to locate you since. Please, your swift response will be highly appreciated. At last I can transfer his funds to you as his next of kin according to his instructions before his death in a motor accident. Please trust this is a 100% risk free transaction and do not entertain any fear. I am a Lawyer. I will handle everything.

100% trust, This email address belongs to you, I found it on the same file of my late client to confirm if it's yours.

Please reply to my personal email address Desmondattorneyss1@outlook.com


Yours Sincerely,
Barrister Desmond D.Abbott.
Legal Consultant.

----------


## Justloadit

The other thing to look out for is the email.
An attorney will not use Outlook,gmail,yahoo as there mail box.

I have had some which are personally addressed tome, which can be dome with a little bit of programming experience.
They are getting better at it. 

Be sharp, and question everything before accepting.

----------

